# Powermania Turbo M320V2



## manny2376 (Mar 15, 2007)

I’ve been running a 3 bank since January with zero issues.


----------



## ranno (Apr 7, 2012)

Sheepdog5749 said:


> Is anyone using this on-board 3 bank battery charger or any other Powermania product? The good, bad and ugly?


Have had this 3 yrs. Love it !


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Just installed a two bank 20 amp PowerMania onboard charger for my old Maverick- in July... Haven’t used it much yet - but very pleased so far...


----------



## Tarpon tickler (Jul 15, 2019)

They make a great product. Have one in my rig and sell them all the time with no issues.


----------

